# Maytag prog codes



## Raindem (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Maytag MFF2558VEM. A few months back it stopped cooling so I had to manually defrost it.  I searched the web and found a troubleshooting guide where I put the frig into prog mode where I can run a few tests and force a defrost mode.

I'm trying to find the same troubleshooting guide now but I can't.  My searches only return commercial vendors (I swear Google has changed their search forumlas but that's for another day).

Does anyone know where I can get that troublehsooting guide?  I have the owners manual but it is useless.

Thanks

Curt

EDIT:  Nevermind, I found what I was looking for.


----------

